# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंडाइडनेबुकके बारे म .

## irfanadil324

dosto mere paas android wm8850 mid netbook hai jisme android 4.0 instell tha.ye muje wapas instell krna hai mai kya kru

----------


## irfanadil324

koi meri madad kro

----------


## raghvendra11

ऐ भाई आप इंदौरी जी से जाकर मिलो
कमाल के बंदे है इंदौरी जी

----------


## irfanadil324

indori ji aap kha hai meri maddad kro.mere paas wespro ka netbook hai wm 8850n mid

----------


## umabua

> indori ji aap kha hai meri maddad kro.mere paas wespro ka netbook hai wm 8850n mid


http://hindivichar.com/member.php?u=96528

  ये हैं इन्दौरी जी .. कृपया इन्हें पी  एम् करें।

----------


## irfanadil324

thanks umaba mai pm  krta hu sayd mera kaam ho jaye

----------

